# I need some advice :)



## plundy (Jul 2, 2021)

I have put a deposit down on a 3 week old belgian malinois. Recently, the breeder had informed me that he had the puppies dew claws removed at around 3 days old. I am familiar with the breed, but I have never had a dog without dew claws nor have i noticed. I’ve read that this may or may not affect their health, but i’m wondering will it affect their health if it was done at such a young age? I’m not sure if i should continue through with this breeder or find another if it will directly cause health problems in the long run. I also read that it could cause muscle atrophy. Are there any certain benefits/ definite consequences? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

What about the dogs health did you read? Ive never left dewclaws on, especially on a high driven dog


----------



## Leighanny (Jul 8, 2021)

plundy said:


> I have put a deposit down on a 3 week old belgian malinois. Recently, the breeder had informed me that he had the puppies dew claws removed at around 3 days old. I am familiar with the breed, but I have never had a dog without dew claws nor have i noticed. I’ve read that this may or may not affect their health, but i’m wondering will it affect their health if it was done at such a young age? I’m not sure if i should continue through with this breeder or find another if it will directly cause health problems in the long run. I also read that it could cause muscle atrophy. Are there any certain benefits/ definite consequences? Thank you for any help!


Dewclaws are removed at that age, it’s common practice. I’ve removed them for 30 years without adverse effects. It has been argued that it isn’t necessary and some people prefer them left on. It’s a major surgery to remove as an adult. Your breeder hasn’t done anything out of the ordinary


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, just of the information provided, sounds like the breeder is actually responsible. Dew Claws should be removed in the first few days if there is no desire to keep them. In high drive dogs, those dew claws can be a nuisance later on and cause alot of problems catching on things and ripping out. If you ever seen or had one, you will realize how much blood a dog actually has and test your pressure dressing first aid while getting him to the vet. Don't worry, be greatful.


----------

